# Mogamma Tahrir Question



## OlaCorleone (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello everyone.
I was wondering if any of you know if Mogamma Tahrir can renew an expired visa?
My fiance has overstayed his visitor's visa (His boss said he'll get him a work permit but you know what Egyptians are like!) and now he needs a valid visa because we're trying to get legally married.

Is it possible to get it renewed if it's expired?
Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it is or at least was possible. New rules regarding visas have been announced this week but so badly translated that I am not sure what they mean. Years ago a quick weekend to Cyprus and then back used to sort out the visa overstay


----------



## OlaCorleone (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you.
Is there a way of sending me the link to these new rules because Googling things in Arabic is a nightmare. That would be really helpful, thank you.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

OlaCorleone said:


> Thank you.
> Is there a way of sending me the link to these new rules because Googling things in Arabic is a nightmare. That would be really helpful, thank you.






Hope this is some help.






Current law about resident visa in Egypt - update August 15. 2015 | Egypt Swiss


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Only yesterday I read in another group of a woman who was refused a renewal on her tourist visa but she was told to apply for a semi resident


----------



## OlaCorleone (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you, gentlemen. We'll be going there soon.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If Mogamma in Tahrir sq. gives you trouble, try the Hurghada Visa office, they are more accommodating to expats.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> If Mogamma in Tahrir sq. gives you trouble, try the Hurghada Visa office, they are more accommodating to expats.


Not anymore


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hurghada is operating the new system since Eid that visas are no longer automatically granted


----------

